# Recommendations for a slim automatic watch



## sn123 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello all

I am looking for a new watch and wanted some expert opinion. I'm after an everyday watch that is automatic, and not chunky which seems to be their curse. My budget is around 500 since I seem to kill my watches as I would be very annoyed if I destroyed something more expensive.

Ideally I like minimalistic designs and less bling - current watch is Mondain simply elegant smaller one in mesh band and last one was Citizen echo drive titanium EW1400 which died as I smashed my wrist on the floor trying to catch someone falling.














So, automatic, slim, small (less than 32mm, 36 absolute max), not too much bling around $500. I can't have leather bands (am a doctor and...... There is bodily fluid, sometimes). Would like easy to read face with second hand as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Tissot makes several models that you can get from third-party sellers for $500 or a little more.
Tissot Bridgeport Automatic White Mother of Pearl Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Ladies Watch T0970071111300 - Jomashop
Tissot T-Classic Automatic Silver Dial Titanium Ladies Watch T0872074403700 - Jomashop
Tissot Lady 80 Automatic White Mother of Pearl Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch T0722071111800 - Jomashop

This Orient has a little bling, but there's another blingless model also.
NR1Q004W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA
http://www.amazon.com/Orient-FNR1Q0...r_1_5?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1429562411&sr=1-5
Amazon.com: Orient Women's FNR1Q001W0 Charlene Analog Display Japanese Automatic Silver Watch: Clothing

I don't think Seiko or Citizen have any auto/blingless/small watches.

Hamilton makes the Khaki field watch which may be a little large, and the Jazzmaster which will be tough to find at your price point.
Hamilton Khaki Field H70365183 Women's Watch
Hamilton Women's 'Jazzmaster H32315131' Silvertone Stainless Steel Black Dial Swiss Automatic Watch - Overstock™ Shopping - Big Discounts on Hamilton Hamilton Women's Watches

Hope that Tissot-Orient-Hamilton give you a starting point.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to watchuseek.

I expect people will make some will suggestions.

First, I would like to make a suggestion about bracelets.

The Eco-Drive watch you are showing has an integrated bracelet.
The bracelet can be removed from the watch, but a replacement
needs to be sized to match the particular shape of the watch case.
The watch and bracelet look matched at the expense of flexibility.









If you choose a watch case with conventional lugs then
a variety of bracelets and straps will fit the case.









If you like the mesh bracelet shown on the Mondaine, you can
buy one that fits a 16mm wide space for about $30 and replace
it your self. Then for $30 your watch choice would not be
constrained by its availability with a bracelet, if you choose
a watch with straight lugs. That gives you more choices.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Just an observation about the bracelet. Speaking as a physician, I would not choose a mesh bracelet, which would require meticulous cleaning to get dried whatever out of all the little holes.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

For those whose watches are subject to the bumps of hazardous duty, 
the Marathon General Purpose Mechanical. It has a hand wound movement
rather than automatic. That reduces the risk of damage from hard knocks.
It has a 34mm fiber reinforced case and comes on a 16mm Nylon strap,
which minimizes the weight. It is easy to read in the dark. The online
price is $192.

Marathon-WW194003 General Purpose Mechanical, 34mm








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

